# Thanks To You Guys!



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

Over the past month we have a received a great amount of growth. Frankly better then any start-up I have ever done. 

​ 
As thanks to you guys we will be giving a away SVD. That's right a damn SVD  The competition will be announced on Monday 16th Decemeber - So get ready! 

Thanks again for the support guys

Regards,

Warren + Sharri

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nooby (12/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> Over the past month we have a received a great amount of growth. Frankly better then any start-up I have ever done.
> 
> View attachment 443​
> As thanks to you guys we will be giving a away SVD. That's right a damn SVD  The competition will be announced on Monday 16th Decemeber - So get ready!
> ...


 
Well done guys  

But it really is an awesome site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

@Nooby, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Riaz (12/12/13)

well done guys

(looking forward to that competition )


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

Great, not always great for cash flow...looking forward to the competition, the last one was great fun.


----------



## ET (12/12/13)

congrats and awesome !


----------



## TylerD (12/12/13)

Awesome guys! And an awesome site!


----------



## Silver (12/12/13)

Wishing you guys all the best for the future

May your site grow, so then we can all vape more  and have more choices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

